# Andalusian/Lusitano Owners



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Im looking to get a horse later this year or next and would love to know more about the above breeds. Does anyone on here own one and can you tell me about him/her ? Did you buy in the UK and from who ? Experiences of keeping a stallion also would be helpful but any advice greatly appreciated 

Im also looking for an instructor where I can actually get in some lessons on an andalusian preferably. Does anyone know of one in the south east ?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't give you experience of the breeds, but why are you wanting to keep a stallion? Are you intending to breed from him?


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

No, definitely not breeding. Just curious as to how realistic it is to keep a stallion in the UK as particularly with these breeds it is stallions that are kept and ridden abroad, generally not mares and colts are rarely gelded. I have my own land and stables with no other horses so it wouldnt be an issue in that way but I wonder if stallions are permitted on most sponsored rides, etc.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

I know someone that has an Arab stallion 
She takes him to shows and sponsors rides but had to have 2 ribbons in his tail a red one warning he may kick and I forget what colour saying he was a stallion but she has to pick and choose very carefully where she went and what she did it is so much hassle fir her!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would have thought its easier to have a gelding, I agree it would be such a nightmare trying to take him anywhere worrying about mares being in season etc.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Try Peter Maddison-Greenwell in Northamptonshire he does classical dressage training on andis mainly, he also deals with the fall out from people who have a romantic image of this beautiful stallion only to have to deal with reality! One stallion he had the lady who bought him was terrified of him and the only way she could control him was to shut him in the dark 24/7, needless to say it took years to try and fix him, Peters not cheap though, I think an hour lesson was about £90 and that was a good few years ago, but he is good. There are others about though who will be able to advise you on where to buy etc as there are loads of do's and don'ts with this breed.

You need to be aware alot come from spain and are broken to ride very fast often with just a gloss over on the basics and then taught bad spanish walk and lots of other fancy looking moves to get a higher price, those horses often have meltdowns when asked to do basics and need starting from scratch, trying to undo the rubbish taught to them is a nightmare and can take years!! 
A friend of mine, who has 2 of my gg's on loan as stunt horses, has an andi stallion who it has taken him 2yrs just to get him to do a nice regular trot without breaking into a ridiculous high stepping affair, he does all his fancy moves when asked to do anything as it's been so ingrained into him, I hate to think how, it also takes an hour of being ridden for him to calm down - the breed is very hot to handle and ride, they are very sensative souls - I would really reccomend doing alot of homework!! They are also very good doers so you need restricted grazing really as they run to fat as fast as a prize cow!

Yes horses are rarely gelded in spain but that is because of the way they are managed ie. kept indoors tethered up in what we used to call military type stalls 24/7, fed and watered only twice a day and never allowed to actually go out in a field, occasionally they are allowed to run around an outdoor school if they start to explode, and that's it, they have no idea they are horses for starters!! Alot of people make the mistake of getting a stallion as they are cheap and easy to come by, and it usually goes tits up, keeping an entire is a difficult and dangerous occupation and not one to be taken on unless you have an awful lot of experience, and the facilities to do so ie. 6 foot fences and good insurance for starters! Most overseas sellers will now give the option to geld before bringing it to the UK but it doesn't mean it will stop them behaving like a stallion. You need to be 10 steps ahead of a stally as they can be unpredictable and be so aware of any horses around you when out, be prepared for a 5 legged horse prancing around like a prize fairy to show off to the ladies!!

I would personally never keep a horse on its own wether entire or not as they do tend to go nuts and IMO it's cruel, I've always kept stallions and colts in bachelor herds when not out with their girls, I only had one stallion I trusted with foals, a little arab, as he was a total girls blouse!! I think as others have siad you will be limited to what you can do out and about with a stallion anyway, so unless it is a top notch breeding animal - which will set you back at least 10 grand +, I would geld or get a youngster and that way at least you know it hasn't been screwed up and can geld it early. Mares are rarely ridden in spain mainly because it is seen as less macho and because they are used for breeding, but they are just as good to ride like any breed, I think they are also used alot for driving.

If I were you I'd do a ton of homework and find out where and what to buy and who to avoid and what to look out for, and get a buddy for your horse as you can't keep just one - it's a good excuse to do more horse shopping too!! I think the andalusian horse society is a good starting place for finding out where to go in your area and they'll have a list of UK breeders and anyone who has a horse for sale. Don't get me wrong they are a lovely breed, I love them, but they're not for everyone! Luso's are very similar but from what I've heard as I've not had much to do with them they tend to be a little more laid back, but again the breed society would be a good first port of call.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a PRE (Pura Raza Espanola - Andalusian) mare. She's sharp, intelligent and hot. In the Uk, unless you have your own place and plenty of experience, it's probably not a good idea to try to keep a stallion. Many yards don't have the facilities and don't take them.

Rumour has it that the mares aren't ridden much in Spain because of tradition and ego, us with mares know it's because the macho guys can't handle them, they're sharper and more sensitive than the boys. 

With Lusos there are lines that are renowned for being more difficult, sensitive and sharper, so you'd want to do your research. On saying that, you'd want to do your research regardless of breed.

If you are on facebook, you might want to join groups such as Sylvia Loch's Classical Riding Club, Spanish Horse Passion and Enlightened Equitation, where you'll find many owners of Iberian horses.

I didn't know PMG taught on his own horses, I only know people who have attended clinics/lessons on their own horses, I don't know him well though. You could also try these people : Arrow Equestrian who might be able to help. Failing that there are a couple of places in Spain and Portugal that I could recommend if you were interested in Classical riding of these fabulous horses and wanting an excuse for a holiday.


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for the replies and advice 
I think unfortunately they dont sound like the most practical choice for me and will have to go on the list of breeds that I wish I had owned when younger  Im definitely still going to go and have a few lessons on an andalusian though at some stage and get a few more western lessons too before deciding, just incase.
Im having a real struggle deciding even the basics at the moment when looking for a future horse. Ideally I would like to get a pony for my daughter who is 7 yrs old and a horse for myself but, I am still debating whether it would be practical to get a small horse for us to share instead as my daughter is so tall and advancing so quickly. Decisions, decisions !! The excitement of thinking I can just go and find the horse of my dreams is not quite as exciting when logic has to be part of it


----------



## srj (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I please just reiterate what others on the post have said.... please, please do not keep a horse or pony on their own. Horses are herd animals and it's cruel to keep them without another equine pal.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Callia said:


> Thank you for the replies and advice
> I think unfortunately they dont sound like the most practical choice for me and will have to go on the list of breeds that I wish I had owned when younger  Im definitely still going to go and have a few lessons on an andalusian though at some stage and get a few more western lessons too before deciding, just incase.
> Im having a real struggle deciding even the basics at the moment when looking for a future horse. Ideally I would like to get a pony for my daughter who is 7 yrs old and a horse for myself but, I am still debating whether it would be practical to get a small horse for us to share instead as my daughter is so tall and advancing so quickly. Decisions, decisions !! The excitement of thinking I can just go and find the horse of my dreams is not quite as exciting when logic has to be part of it


Depends on your height and weight, you could ride a 12hh welsh or exmoor pony depending on their build.


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

srj said:


> Can I please just reiterate what others on the post have said.... please, please do not keep a horse or pony on their own. Horses are herd animals and it's cruel to keep them without another equine pal.


Dont panic, Im not a complete novice horse owner and have 2 gelding liveries in the back field here at the moment so he/she will not be isolated from others  Realistically though it would be far more practical for me to just have the one that both myself and my daughter can share.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you find that PRE will not suit, which I feel may be the case if your novice but my experience of them hasn't been all brilliant, but you want some thing with attitude, presence and amazing paces then Research welsh section D I am very biased because I love the breed but they really are very intelligent and flashy.


----------

